# Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 
500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut​*
*Über Fälle von Fischwilderei, schwarzangeln, Fischdiebstahl etc. berichten wir ja immer wieder. Bei Eckernförde scheint nun ein "Auftragsdiebstahl" vorzuliegen, wie Fischerin Henrike Mahrt vermutet. *

Quelle:
SHZ - https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfoerder-zeitung/abgefischt-500-kilo-karpfen-geklaut-id18620381.html

Am Montag Abend wären eine halbe Tonne Karpfen (ca. 200 Stück) geliefert worden und in eine "Stellnetzsenke" gesetzt worden.
Als sie am Dienstag Morgen mit dem Kescher einige Karpfen holen wollte, waren nur noch 2 Fische drin.

Es wird vermutet, dass der Diebstahl auf "Vorbestellung" gelaufen wäre, da aufs Gelände nicht eingebrochen wurde, der Hund nicht angeschlagen habe und so nur der Wasserweg übrig blieb.

Die Kriminalpolizei hat Ermittlungen aufgenommen:


> _Die Kriminalpolizei hat die Ermittlungen aufgenommen. „Häufig kommt so ein Fischdiebstahl nicht vor“, sagt Robert Biesel, stellvertretender Leiter der Eckernförder Kripo. Aus ermittlungstaktischen Gründen kann er keine weiteren Informationen geben.
> 
> Doch so kurios die Geschichte auch klingt – ganz so selten kommt so ein Diebstahl dann doch nicht vor. Die gestohlenen Karpfen sind bundesweit auf jeden Fall kein Einzelfall. Immer wieder werden in Deutschland große Mengen Fisch gestohlen, teilweise ist dafür schon von den Dieben das Wasser aus Teichen abgelassen worden_



Das muss dann organisiert gewesen sein, so die Vermutung, da man für so viel Fisch auch einen Abnehmer braucht.

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang auch der Preis, der hier für Karpfen in Schleswig Holstein genannt wird:
9,50 pro Kilo.

Wie unterschiedlich da Preise sind, haben wir ja schon in eine Diskussion, da gehts ab 2,80 Euro für ein kg Karpfen los:
Was macht den Fisch so teuer


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Wenn mir das jemand genauer erklären könnte (dass ich nicht googlen muss), was das ist wär ich dankbar:
"Stellnetzsenke"


----------



## hecht99 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Ganz vereinfacht gesagt wird ein rechteckiges Netz ins Wasser gehängt und die Netzränder mit Stangen aus dem Wasser gehalten. In der Mitte tummeln sich die Fische und können nicht ausbrechen...
 Wird bei uns recht häufig auch beim Abfischen verwendet, wo solche Netze in den nächstgelegenen Teich gestellt werden. Die Fische bekommen so frisches Wasser und saubere Kiemen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

merci!!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Es muss sich doch aber herausfinden lassen wenn irgendwo grössere Mengen auf einmal auftauchen. Privat verkauf scheidet doch bei so einer Menge eigentlich aus oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Worüber ich mir auch Gedanken mache, direkt in derselben Nacht?


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Na, vor Weihnachten wird man die schon noch los!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Ob die die Fische lebend mitnahmen??


----------



## fusselfuzzy (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Bei der Menge plus Wasser und Tank? LKW

Müssten aber Spuren irgendwo sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Die meinten ja mit Boot. kamen ja nicht über Betriebsgelände..


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Das wird sicherlich nicht unbedingt tierrechtskonform ablaufen!

Aber, dass das logistisch abgelaufen und daher geplant gewesen sein muss, drängt sich auf! Da gibt es sicherlich irgendwo einen Informanten, der die Betriebsabläufe und Örtlichkeiten kennt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

das denk ich auch


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

So was klaut man auch nicht eben mal so! Da gibt, muss, es schon einen Abnehmer im Hintergrund geben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

war ja die Vermutung der Fischerin auch..


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Interessant wäre zu erfahren, wie die die Fische wieder in den legalen Handel bekommen! Der Verkauf dieser Menge erfolgt sicher nicht über die Hinterhofgarage! Da muss also einer seine Statistiken schon auffällig schönen oder alles über eine schwarze Kasse laufen lassen! 
Die Abwachsrate im Vergleich zum eigentlichen Ankauf müsste also genauso wie Buchhaltung Einnahmen-Ausgaben auffällig sein! Größere Fischgeschäfte sollten daher ausscheiden!
Na, da darf ja unter Einbezug aller möglichen strafrechtlichen Gesichtspunkte ermittelt werden!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> war ja die Vermutung der Fischerin auch..



Dann müsste es aber einen "Insider" geben.
Nur auf welcher Seite?

Oder aber das Gelände stand unter "Beobachtung"


----------



## fusselfuzzy (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das wird sicherlich nicht unbedingt tierrechtskonform ablaufen!
> 
> Aber, dass das logistisch abgelaufen und daher geplant gewesen sein muss, drängt sich auf! Da gibt es sicherlich irgendwo einen Informanten, der die Betriebsabläufe und Örtlichkeiten kennt!



Sorry DeepDown schon abgeschickt gehabt


----------



## Onkelfester (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Ich weiß nicht ob 500 Kilo bei ner Jahresproduktion von rund 5.000 Tonnen im Handel so sehr auffallen, dass man den/die Diebe darüber erwischt.
Besonders bei dem erhöhten Verbrauch um Weihnachten rum.


----------



## inextremo6 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

500kg x vielleicht3Euro als Hehlerlohn, bei sagen wir mal mind.3 Personen
LOHNT SICH SOWAS??
Naja ist von der Lebenssituation abhängig.
Der ganze Aufwand.........die Gefahr erwischt zu werden und dafür vielleicht in den Knast zu gehen.
Fuer die Fischer ein ziemlicher Schaden, für die Diebe ,naja ziemlich dumme Asis#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob 500 Kilo bei ner Jahresproduktion von rund 5.000 Tonnen im Handel so sehr auffallen, dass man den/die Diebe darüber erwischt.
> Besonders bei dem erhöhten Verbrauch um Weihnachten rum.



auch wahr, vor allem wenn das evtl. nicht mal regíonal/lokal verkloppt wird, sondern weggekarrt..


----------



## MaikRB (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Vielleicht wurden sie einfach auch nur freigelassen,
von irgendwelchen "Tierrechtsaktivisten"|kopfkrat


----------



## fusselfuzzy (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> 500kg x vielleicht3Euro als Hehlerlohn, bei sagen wir mal mind.3 Personen
> LOHNT SICH SOWAS??
> Naja ist von der Lebenssituation abhängig.
> Der ganze Aufwand.........die Gefahr erwischt zu werden und dafür vielleicht in den Knast zu gehen.
> Fuer die Fischer ein ziemlicher Schaden, für die Diebe ,naja ziemlich dumme Asis#d



Wenns organisiert regelmässig gemacht wird?
Für die Fischer ist der Schaden bestimmt beträchtlich. Ist sowas eigentlich versichert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



MaikRB schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurden sie einfach auch nur freigelassen,
> von irgendwelchen "Tierrechtsaktivisten"|kopfkrat


auch das kann man in Betracht ziehen...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



MaikRB schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurden sie einfach auch nur freigelassen,
> von irgendwelchen "Tierrechtsaktivisten"|kopfkrat



Gibt ja einige grosse Gewässer in der Gegend


----------



## inextremo6 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Um so länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto spanischer kommt mir die Sache  schon vor.Wer betreibt denn so einen Aufwand bei so geringem Gegenwert.
Da gibt es füer kriminelle doch ganz einfachere Sachen (z.B 4 Alufelgen in 5 Min) ohne grossen Aufwand an Geld zu kommen.
Sorry soll keine Anstiftung oder Tip sein, aber ich glaube die Sache ist abgekartet oder ein Fake|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Auf jeden Fall ist ja die Kripo dran...


----------



## PAFischer (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Oder jemand hat sich einfach einen Gratisbesatz für sein Gewässer gegönnt? Dann taucht nirgends etwas auf.

Wenn der Hund nicht anschlägt, kann es ja auch jemand sein der aus dem Betrieb stammt..... Wie auch immer, ziemlich Assi die Aktion.


----------



## geomas (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



MaikRB schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurden sie einfach auch nur freigelassen,
> von irgendwelchen "Tierrechtsaktivisten"|kopfkrat



Na die hätten doch sicherlich die Netze zerstört, als Symbol des Kampfes für die Fisch-Freiheit oder so...


----------



## Rene71 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Bei der Menge plus Wasser und Tank? LKW
> 
> Müssten aber Spuren irgendwo sein.



500kg Fisch + wasser bekommt man ohne Probleme mit dem PickUp oder Transporter mit Anhänger mit 2 Wassertanks 1000l Volumen bewegt


----------



## hecht99 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Bei uns in der Gegend ist auch schon mal ein Trupp durchgezogen, der mit Hänger und Jeep (Reifenspuren nach) die Forellenteiche geplündert haben. Wohlwissend, dass in den kleinen Teichen max. 100-400 Stück insgesamt schwimmen und man nur 50 Prozent bei einem Netzzug erwischt.
Meiner Meinung nach sind dies Profis, die selbst eine Zucht oder einen Verkauf haben und die produzierte Menge übers ja einfach nicht ausgereicht hat...
Für den Fang, Abtransport und dergleichen müssen Profis ans Werk. Vielleicht ja wirklich ein Züchter / Verkäufer, der seine Stammkundschaft nicht verprellen wollte (aufgrund mangelnder Ware). Bei einem Fischzüchter beispielsweise, bei dem 10 Angelvereine oder mehr im Jahr ihren Karpfenbesatz holen, fallen 500kg überhaupt nicht auf und die geklaute Ware kann problemlos verkauft werden... Und 500 kg, sagen wir mal in dieser Region grob geschätzt mit 4 bis 5 Euro das Kilo (nicht wie die 2,60 bis 2,80 bei uns in der Opf) macht das immerhin 2000 bis 2500 Euro aus.

 Zusatz: Hab mir grad den Bericht durchgelesen und sehe meine Vermutung bestätigt. Es wird nämlich davon berichtet, dass im Bereich der Zucht mit Karpfen nicht viel lief und die Fische extra aus Brandenburg kamen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Eure Erfahrungen sind auch interessant, wenn man das so mitkriegt, wie das teilweise abgeht..


----------



## Stulle (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Bei dem potenziellen Gewinn kommen da lokale Verbrecher kaum in Frage.


----------



## hecht99 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



Rene71 schrieb:


> 500kg Fisch + wasser bekommt man ohne Probleme mit dem PickUp oder Transporter mit Anhänger mit 2 Wassertanks 1000l Volumen bewegt



Da kommst mit 200 Liter Wasser bei diesen Temperaturen 100 Kilometer weit. 700 Kilo schafft jeder Pick/UP bzw. Minianhänger.


----------



## hecht99 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



Stulle schrieb:


> Bei dem potenziellen Gewinn kommen da lokale Verbrecher kaum in Frage.



Und ein Auswärtiger fährt 100 Kilometer mit dem Auto, slippt das Boot holt sich die Fische und fährt wieder zurück. Ja klar! Ein Auswärtiger verfährt doch schon mehr Benzin als das die ganze Sache lohnt!!!


----------



## Stulle (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Und ein Auswärtiger fährt 100 Kilometer mit dem Auto, slippt das Boot holt sich die Fische und fährt wieder zurück. Ja klar! Ein Auswärtiger verfährt doch schon mehr Benzin als das die ganze Sache lohnt!!!


Für einen Teich reicht das nicht aber ne Gruppe die mehrere hols macht und auch saisonal Unterschiede in der Beute hat zb ganze Lkw Ladungen. Die machen auch sowas nebenbei.


----------



## noobsmith (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Liest sich sehr stark wie ein Inside-Job....

Mir erschließt sich aber nicht, warum jemand "so ein hohes Strafmaß" für so einen geringen Lohn auf sich nimmt... 
so über den Daumen machen die also 500kg x ~7 Euro  und das auf mindestens zwei Leute verteilt... unter Umständen hat man also nen höheres Monatseinkommen als das...

Eventuell wird nicht genug verfolgt oder tatsächlich verurteilt, dass es gefährlich wäre...


----------



## junglist1 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

In Hohenwutzen sind Weihnachtskarpfen gerade im Angebot ;-)


----------



## Blechinfettseb (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



noobsmith schrieb:


> Liest sich sehr stark wie ein Inside-Job....
> 
> Mir erschließt sich aber nicht, warum jemand "so ein hohes Strafmaß" für so einen geringen Lohn auf sich nimmt...
> so über den Daumen machen die also 500kg x ~7 Euro  und das auf mindestens zwei Leute verteilt... unter Umständen hat man also nen höheres Monatseinkommen als das...
> ...



Will dich nicht angreifen, aber liest du Zeitung? Da wird für viel weniger eingebrochen, geklaut usw. Hier bei uns wird  bspw. des öfteren auf den Schrottaußenlager der Schmelzwerke, der Bahn usw. Altmetall geklaut. Und da lagert normalerweise nur Mischschrott ohne gigantischen Wert pro Tonne. Oder letzte Woche wurde in eine Metzgerei eingebrochen und man glaubt es kaum 10 geräucherte Schinken geklaut. 
Durchschnittlicher Hauseinbruch hat auch nur einen Diebstahlwert von ca. 3000€ und da empfinde ich die Chance erwischt zu werden definitiv höher.


----------



## noobsmith (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Ach das greift mich nicht an. Ich lese Zeitung, aber bei uns ist wohl die Einbruchrate so hoch, dass nur die besonders dicken Dinger zur Berichterstattung lohnen. 

Und bei Hauseinbrüchen sind hier meist auch Banden zugange, wo innerhalb kurzer Zeit viele Wohnungen leergeräumt werden. Da sieht dann das "Gesamteinkommen" nochmal anders aus. 

Mit den Schrott und Kupferdiebstählen geht es hier auch so zu, aber auch da ist die Ausbeute so gering ,dass Ich es als nicht lohnenswert betrachte...


----------



## Blechinfettseb (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*



noobsmith schrieb:


> Ach das greift mich nicht an. Ich lese Zeitung, aber bei uns ist wohl die Einbruchrate so hoch, dass nur die besonders dicken Dinger zur Berichterstattung lohnen.
> 
> Und bei Hauseinbrüchen sind hier meist auch Banden zugange, wo innerhalb kurzer Zeit viele Wohnungen leergeräumt werden. Da sieht dann das "Gesamteinkommen" nochmal anders aus.
> 
> Mit den Schrott und Kupferdiebstählen geht es hier auch so zu, aber auch da ist die Ausbeute so gering ,dass Ich es als nicht lohnenswert betrachte...



Man muss halt einfach mal sehen, dass die meisten keine drohende Strafe einpreisen. Sonst hätte man vermutlich einige Straftaten weniger in Deutschland. Wenn man dann sich mal noch anschaut wie viele Leute in Deutschland für knapp 1000€ netto im Monaten arbeiten sollte man evtl. eher ausgehen was die als lohnenswert erachten. In deinem bspw. wären das z.B. p.P. 1.750€ bar auf die Hand. Das sind ggf. fast 2 Monatslöhne für ne "schnelle Nummer". Da lassen sich so einige Überzeugen.


----------



## Ukel (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Den Link hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon gepostet, die Karpfen im Maschsee sind ausgegangen:

http://t.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Kein-Karpfen-aus-dem-Maschsee

Nun bietet der Fischer Heiligabend doch noch Karpfen an, auch in dieser Größe......will ja nichts sagen :q


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Ich habe hier mal etwas aufgeräumt und die letzten Beiträge unsichtbar geschalten. Es gibt Diskussionen - die sollten wir hier erst gar nicht anfangen.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Danke für die Moderation #6


----------



## Förde-Burns (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Das war der Komoran oder Petra, um zu beweisen das die Karpfen sich bescheiden fühlen und abhauen .... sry xD

Aber Tierschützer kommen für mich nicht in Frage, denn bei diesen Temperaturen ca 200 Karpfen umsetzen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Danke Franz..


----------



## Saka (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Auf Vorbestellung abgefischt? 500 Kilo Karpfen geklaut*

Ok, dann waren es eben Karnickeldiebe


----------

